# AMD Phenom II 940 vs. Intel Q9400 Benchmarks



## Salvadore (26. November 2008)

Ein AMD Phenom II 940 gegen einen Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 im Vergleich. Der AMD ist mit 3.0GHz getaktet, der Intel mit 2,67GHz. Wollen wir für AMD hoffen, dass dieser Benchmark sich in eineigen Wochen bewahrheitet werden und es (in der oberen Prozessorkategorie) wieder Konkurrenz gibt.

*Quelle und Benchmark: *ATi-Forum


----------



## Uziflator (26. November 2008)

Was das stimmt was da steht wird der Deneb echt ne Bombe!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. November 2008)

Die gleiche News is auf der Hauptseite.-
Interessant...

Deine war 10min früher..

Egal: Ich halte diesen Bench für wenig Aussagekräftig, da zum einen nicht der gleiche Takt verwendet wird, und zum anderen nur ein abgespeckter C2Q.

Ein wirklicher Vergleich wär ein C2Q 9450 @ 3Ghz und dazu ein Nehalem, denn so kann ich wenig Aussagekraft in dem Test sehen


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

Finde den jetzt nicht so überzeugend, schließlich ist der Phenom II mit 3GHz schneller, als ein mit 2,66GHz abgespeckter Penryn...von Nehalem reden wir hier erst gar nicht. 

Also tritt AMD mit seiner besten CPU gegen das alte Mittelfeld von Intel an und setzt sich nicht gerade überzeugend durch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

1. ich versteh nicht, warum man solche nichtssagenden Diagramme erwähnen müsste und als Neuigkeit verpackt...
2. Taugen die nur zum hypen, was wir hier aber nicht machen wollen.
3. Ists zwar schön für AMD; aber wir wissen nicht, aus welcher Quelle die kommen, wie getestet wurd and so on...

Also ich find, man sollte nicht allzu viel auf solche Diagramme geben, mal kurz anschauen ist OK aber dann kann man sie im prinzip gleich wieder vergessen.


----------



## Potman (26. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ich find, man sollte nicht allzu viel auf solche Diagramme geben, mal kurz anschauen ist OK aber dann kann man sie im prinzip gleich wieder vergessen.


 

Jup sehe ich genauso. 
Ein vergleich mit dem Q9450 @3ghz und nem Core i7 währe viel interessanter/aussagekräftiger.


----------



## simons700 (26. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Finde den jetzt nicht so überzeugend, schließlich ist der Phenom II mit 3GHz schneller, als ein mit 2,66GHz abgespeckter Penryn...von Nehalem reden wir hier erst gar nicht.
> 
> Also tritt AMD mit seiner besten CPU gegen das alte Mittelfeld von Intel an und setzt sich nicht gerade überzeugend durch.



och das ist garnicht so wichtig, finde ich, das könnte man sich dann schon iwi vorstellen. Der springende punkt ist volgender Satz:


> *Ein von AMD stammender Benchmark* ist aufgetaucht, welcher den Phenom II 940 im direkten Vergleich zu einem Intel Q9400 in diversen Spielen stellt.


AMD? 
waren das nicht die, die damals behaupteten das der Phenom 40% schneller sei als ein Q6X00


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> AMD?
> waren das nicht die, die damals behaupteten das der Phenom 40% schneller sei als ein Q6X00


Gegenbeispiel:

Intel?
Waren das nicht die, die behauptet haben, dass der P4 10 GHz schaffen könnte?


----------



## simons700 (26. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel:
> 
> Intel?
> Waren das nicht die, die behauptet haben, dass der P4 10 GHz schaffen könnte?



Um das gehts jetzt aber garnicht 
auserdem war das was ganz anderes weil sie das nicht kurz vor dem launch angaben das is eher sowas wie:
Fusion wird die GPU ersetzen (ok schlechtes beispiel)
Aber immerhin haben sie ihr Ziel zu 1/3 erreicht was man vom Phenom nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin haben sie ihr Ziel zu 1/3 erreicht was man vom Phenom nicht behaupten kann.


Der Phenom sollte wohl auch 10 GHz erreichen? 
An die Aussage kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern...


----------



## simons700 (26. November 2008)

ne ich meinte das er statt 40 nur 13% schneller sein müsste um das 1/3 einzuhalten


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> och das ist garnicht so wichtig, finde ich, das könnte man sich dann schon iwi vorstellen. Der springende punkt ist volgender Satz:
> 
> AMD?
> waren das nicht die, die damals behaupteten das der Phenom 40% schneller sei als ein Q6X00



Naja, dann muss man nochmals das Ergebnis nach unter korrigieren...


----------



## Salvadore (26. November 2008)

Fakt ist aber auch, und das sollte bei der Disskussion beachtet werden, dass AMD zeigen möchte, dass sie nun wieder in Intels Areal spielen! Sprich: Der Leistungszuwachs zwischen Phenom I und Phenom II ist auf jedenfall, laut derzeitigen Gerüchten  , enorm!
Es hat auch damals keiner erwartet, dass ein RV770 einen GT200 schlägt!


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, und das sollte bei der Disskussion beachtet werden, dass AMD zeigen möchte, dass sie nun wieder in Intels Areal spielen! Sprich: Der Leistungszuwachs zwischen Phenom I und Phenom II ist auf jedenfall, laut derzeitigen Gerüchten  , enorm!
> Es hat auch damals keiner erwartet, dass ein RV770 einen GT200 schlägt!



Eben, wir sollten uns darauf einstellen, dass Deneb nicht die aktuellen Core i7 und auch nicht die besten Penryns schlagen kann.

Zwar wird die Leistung deutlich besser, allerdings schaut es "nur" nach dem Mittelfeld aus.

Aber abwarten...vielleicht kommt da noch was.


----------



## Salvadore (26. November 2008)

Es sind bis Dato ja noch keine Vergleiche zwischen Deneb und Nehalem aufgetaucht (welche eig. Interessanter wären); AMD hat sich jedoch bei der Namensgebung des Phenom II schon etwas gedacht, und preist den Core i7 an.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

Das hat steckt sicherlich auch so eine Art Marketing Startegie dahinter.
Es soll ja solche Leute geben, die Aufgrund ihrer etwas beschränkten Denkweise einen Phenom II 940 anstatt eines Core i7 940 kaufen würden


----------



## Salvadore (26. November 2008)

Natürlich steckt Marketing dahinter, aber eher Richtung dahingehend, einen Phenom II in die Kategorie eines _"fastes CPU on planet earth" (Wie es von Intel hieß!)_ - i7 zu stellen.


----------



## push@max (26. November 2008)

Wenn wir das ganze bisher realistisch betrachten (OC Ergebnise, Folien von AMD usw.)

Da scheinen sich die kommenden AMD Prozessoren endlich mal übertakten zu lassen, wenn man allerdings der heutigen AMD Folie Glauben schenken möchte/darf, dann kann man den Phenom 940 nicht mit dem Core i7 vergleichen, weil er da sicherlich schlechter abschneiden würde, als gegen den beschnittenen "alten" Q9400.

Wollt ihr sehen, dass der Phenom II von der Performance hinter dem Core i7 liegt oder wisst ihr mehr als ich


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. ich versteh nicht, warum man solche nichtssagenden Diagramme erwähnen müsste und als Neuigkeit verpackt...
> 2. Taugen die nur zum hypen, was wir hier aber nicht machen wollen.
> 3. Ists zwar schön für AMD; aber wir wissen nicht, aus welcher Quelle die kommen, wie getestet wurd and so on...
> 
> Also ich find, man sollte nicht allzu viel auf solche Diagramme geben, mal kurz anschauen ist OK aber dann kann man sie im prinzip gleich wieder vergessen.




Du sagst es.


----------

